# Finally started wet sanding the E39



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Been tempted to do this for a few weeks now, even more so after seeing the work L200 Steve & Epoch did on the Fiesta, so as i was at a loose end this afternoon thought i would make a start. It wasn't that the car particularly needed an major defect removal as i had given it a full machine polish a few months again, this was purely for me to see how good i can get the finish

First up was taking loads of paint readings (lost count how many in total) to make sure there weren't any low spots on the bonnet, which was showing a healthy amount of paint, between 130 - 150um all over. So out with the tools

Using PC and Abralon 2000 that i had soaked in soapy solution for an hour while i washed the car down.

Made 4 passes with the 2000 over the entire bonnet, then followed up with the 4000 to refine the finish. Leaving a nice even satin finish over the entire, total clear coat removal was around 3 - 4 um.

Which looked like this










Same finish under the brinkmann










As you can see the finish left by the wetsanding leaves a vewry uniform satin/matt finish.

Then out with the rotary, and using a yellow polishing pad and 106FA i began polishing the sanding marks out, the first thing i noticed was how much easier the pad went over the bonnet, almost like polishing ice, it just felt so smooth.

And the results after 1 set of polishing with the 106FA





































Going to do a set with PO85RD, not sure if will add any extra to the finish from the 106FA, but can't do any harm


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow! You make me want to wetsand every car now.

What backing plate and paper are you using......links?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive! what size backing plate are you using with the pc and sanding pads? i assume the small one?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

justin30513 said:


> Wow! You make me want to wetsand every car now.
> 
> What backing plate and paper are you using......links?


Backing plate is a 3M one for a DA sander that i put on my PC, used Mirka Abralon sanding discs, all purchased from my local bodyshop supplier http://www.metalflake.co.uk (get a rather handy 30% trade discount from them ) but it can all be sourced easily online


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Backing plate is a 3M one for a DA sander that i put on my PC, used Mirka Abralon sanding discs, all purchased from my local bodyshop supplier http://www.metalflake.co.uk (get a rather handy 30% trade discount from them ) but it can all be sourced easily online


Thanks!
I actually have a plate for my 7336SP (SP stood for sanding plate) that is for adhesive backed discs. It's 6.5 so I bet I can use it huh?

Tell me one more thing........
was it dusty as heck?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice bit of testing mate.

The bit I like about this process the most is just how easy the follow up polishing stages are when you've got the 4000 grit stage right. Like you've found, the rotary just glides over the surface.

I'm glad that you found our little fiesta write up helpful:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Nice bit of testing mate.
> 
> The bit I like about this process the most is just how easy the follow up polishing stages are when you've got the 4000 grit stage right. Like you've found, the rotary just glides over the surface.
> 
> I'm glad that you found our little fiesta write up helpful:thumb:


So helpful that know i have the mirka kit :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Nice bit of testing mate.
> 
> The bit I like about this process the most is just how easy the follow up polishing stages are when you've got the 4000 grit stage right. Like you've found, the rotary just glides over the surface.
> 
> I'm glad that you found our little fiesta write up helpful:thumb:


Definately an inspiration Steve/Jon :thumb: Just need to find the time to do the rest of the car now :lol:

I seriously think that, on a badly swirled car, providing there is enough paint to play with, that wet sanding by machine followed up with machine polishing would be far quicker than trying to do it all by machine polishing alone.

One (bad?) thing that i can see is after you do one car you'll want to do them all just to get that amazing finish every time


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

awesome work mate its exactly what I used on my E36 2000 grit abralon discs dry! and 3000 grit 3M trizact discs to follow up although I think the 4000 grit abralon discs would have made polishing easier in some places especially the roof.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Great stuff mate, that looks spot on, those abralon pads are awesome.


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

The finish looks simply superb! :thumb: 

I'm just waiting for everything to arrive myself now (all ordered over the past couple of weeks) and then get testing!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

That looks stunning mate. Nice and carefully done too


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I like doing an IPA wipedown after buffing sanding marks. I also prefer using at least something like 3.02 and then a Final Finish, wich is designed for finishing.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow! I thought 2000 and 4000 for that matter would remove a lot more material than 3 or 4 microns! Is your E39 in Cosmos Black? I think I may have stumbled on a method for my E36 Coupe. Top show!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

cosmos said:


> Is your E39 in Cosmos Black? I think I may have stumbled on a method for my E36 Coupe. Top show!


Yep Cosmos black :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks good Bryan definately something I'm going to experiment with,
now where's that Jag test car of mine?:buffer:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Looks good Bryan definately something I'm going to experiment with,
> now where's that Jag test car of mine?:buffer:


Jays merc will be a good test bed, he's always moaning about marks on it


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Jays merc will be a good test bed, he's always moaning about marks on it


I will put it to him and let you know the outcome.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice stuff, don't think I will be doing it on mine though - why? I really like the matt look and may just stop there :lol:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Well done fella, superb result! :thumb:

One question, all the other threads I've seen about sanding seem to suggest that sanding with the PC is a no-no due to 'pigtailing' ? 
I take it the 4000 paper refined any of those ?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Nice stuff, don't think I will be doing it on mine though - why? I really like the matt look and may just stop there :lol:


Funny you should say that, i said to the Mrs i should leave it like that as it might turn the car into a stealth fighter and speed cameras won't be able to detect it.  :lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

mark j said:


> Well done fella, superb result! :thumb:
> 
> One question, all the other threads I've seen about sanding seem to suggest that sanding with the PC is a no-no due to 'pigtailing' ?
> I take it the 4000 paper refined any of those ?


I think as long as you don't let the pad clog up then the risk of pig tails is reduced, but even with a short throw sander you still have some chance of getting pigtails just less so than with a pc. Again just down to a bit of common sense and pratice


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

loos great any more pics of the whole car


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Great finish and a technique that looks promising as long as the paint's there like you said. An awesome finish. Looking forward to the rest of the story.:thumb:


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

looks very good!Excellent turn around


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work, that is one crystal clear finish you have there


----------

